
CNN team arrested by Minnesota police on live television - Kaibeezy
https://edition.cnn.com/us/live-news/george-floyd-protest-updates-05-28-20/h_4ed08403663fa4ed3518221d0f2a1552
======
Kaibeezy
1:47 2:40 wow

Reporters arrested while reporting, after having asked about where to position
themselves, and while asking for further instructions about how to cooperate
with police.

------
nihil75
Over-militarized police. Put people in armor and combat gear and they
immediately slip into the totalitarian oppressor mentality just as
demonstrated in the Stanford prison experiment.

~~~
haunter
>just as demonstrated in the Stanford prison experiment

That's like one of the worst example because that was pretty much a fraud
experiment and was debunked several times

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17287319](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17287319)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17796953](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17796953)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17387601](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17387601)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8073748](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8073748)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4108801](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4108801)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20660709](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20660709)

------
techer
And somehow I’m not surprised. Shocked. But not. Some incredible footage.

~~~
Kaibeezy
Crystal clear 1st Amendment violation. Feels like the pivotal scene in a
documentary about how things fell apart.

------
jhanschoo
It's interesting that when they arrested the team, the arrest happened after
Jimenez showed his card. Then, as Jimenez was being led away, a police officer
handed the mike to another of the staff. So at that point it doesn't seem like
the officers had any intention to arrest the rest of the crew. Only after did
an officer return to arrest the rest of the crew, perhaps after realizing the
optics of arresting the sole colored of the crew and the only one who
identified clearly as a reporter.

------
jlgaddis
Importantly, the news crew was released about an hour later (per CNN).

~~~
garyrichardson
That's not the point in this specific scenario -- noting this as "importantly"
indicates you believe this is no big deal.

People are often arrested and released without charge. It's a tactic to get
people out of a situation and sort it out later. I would have expected no
less.

Arresting a news crew reporting on an event like this breaks significant norms
(and possibly laws?).

~~~
jlgaddis
> _... noting this as "importantly" indicates you believe this is no big
> deal._

Your assumption is 100% wrong.

I absolutely think this is a big deal but I thought it was important that
people reading the article and comments were aware that the journalists had
since been released.

We've got the rest of our lives to discuss this event but the most important
thing -- the immediate concern -- is that the news crew was no longer in
police custody.

------
progfix
Is it normal to immediately put handcuffs on someone that is arrested when
there is no resistance at all?

~~~
tzs
Imagine it was not a reporter, but rather someone who allegedly had burgled a
house or stolen a car--someone who, unlike the reporter, is not sure that they
are going to be released soon probably without being charged. Someone who
maybe has prior convictions and might be looking at the wrong end of his
state's "repeat offender" laws.

It's pretty obvious you'd handcuff them as soon as you arrested them, because
even if they are not resisting or trying to flee now, there is a real risk
that they are only not doing so because they don't think the odds are good at
that moment, but will do so if the opportunity arises. They might just be
waiting for the officers to be distracted, or to be left along with only one
officer.

None of that applies to the reporter, of course, but do we want police making
that kind of judgement? At the very least it would raise thorny issues about
bias in how they choose who to handcuff and who to not handcuff.

------
thecolorblue
This is not surprising. Clearly the police of Minnesota are not well trained
and are not in an environment that promotes serving the people.

It is terrible, and should not happen, but until the police culture of
Minnesota changes we should expect more of the same.

------
fouc
Why does police brutality happen at all in the first place? Why do police fail
at handling riots? Seems like there needs to be some major changes made.

------
chrisbennet
Automatically plays video and has audio.

~~~
chrisbennet
OK, for the future, can someone explain why warning others about this gets
down-voted? Thanks.

------
hadtodoit
Why is this on HN? It's not remotely tech/culture. I don't want to be a jerk
but please keep this stuff on reddit where it belongs.

~~~
pjc50
I wonder if people will still be asking this question when the tanks roll into
San Francisco.

(Sure, HN's leaky "no politics" rule, but ultimately you can refuse to deal
with politics only so long as politics refuses to deal with you. It will be
interesting to see what the effect of the Section 230 executive order will
be... which also got flagged off HN)

~~~
hadtodoit
I would hope the tanks roll in if they try to burn the city down. The
politicians in SF/CA have made every attempt to disarm the public. What
happens when the SFPD abandon their post and looters are going house to house?

And it's not so much a refusal to deal with politics as much as we are already
dealing with it everywhere else. It's nice to have a refuge. Although I find
it strange that thread was pruned as Section 230 is definitely related to
tech.

------
qq11ww22ee33
Black CNN reporter. The white CNN reporter wasn't arrested.

~~~
bobbean
The full video shows all 4 crew members being arrested one at a time. They
left the camera rolling on the ground.

~~~
qq11ww22ee33
CNN @CNN · 57 m A black reporter from CNN was arrested while legally covering
the protests in Minneapolis. A white reporter also on the ground was not.

[https://twitter.com/CNN/status/1266323257520766976?s=20](https://twitter.com/CNN/status/1266323257520766976?s=20)

~~~
bobbean
Ahh, I see. Okay thank you.

